# thai soldiers bathing



## newrmdmike (Jul 1, 2007)

. . . well, swimming.  i know these aren't great or anything, but i thought they might be worth showing. 

three similar shots i know . . . maybe i'll post some different ones later, we'll see.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 1, 2007)

and thai soldiers as the grand palace . . . slightly different setting.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 1, 2007)

Unless the thing are different there than it used to be, all those guys swimming now have parasites of somekind.  LOL


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 1, 2007)

mountain stream with some of the nicest water i've been in.  i hope i don't have any parasites . . . i spent quite a bit that day climbing up the water falls and swimming. (this was at erawon falls)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 1, 2007)

Ah i was thinking more about the standing water more inland  I forgot there were mountains in the north.  I shouldn't have I was up there a couple of times.  By the time those water ran about a hundred miles there were pretty poluted about fifty years ago.  I dont know how much they are working on anti polution there.  I really haven't paid any attention.  

Anyway if you get any strange skin breakouts see a doctor lol


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 1, 2007)

oh yeah, i avoid waters around bangkok like the plague.  but we were literally at the source of the river, so it wasn't bad (i'm crossing my fingers)

i would just die if i fell in a river somewhere.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 1, 2007)

probably literally die.... I refused to drink the water from those water buffalo carts with jugs on the back.  It is where I learned to drink liquor without ice even.  Only Ice I ever used was to cool down beer.

The water in our compound tasted like a swimming pool and I was thrilled by it.


----------



## deanimator (Jul 1, 2007)

Comments about the pictures
The small format makes it a bit difficult to appreciate, however...
My first reaction was, I´d like to see two different views
1) a really wide angle...the pool is lower center...jungle reaching up
2) something MUCH closer...maybe near water lever with a longer lens

Water
1) In central Africa I swam in a mountain stream which I thought was safe...it turned out some dude had just watered his 100 or so camels not far upstream. I nearly died from the massive parasite infection.
2) I used to put iodine in my drinking water, and added just a teaspoon of Jack Daniels per litre - made it a) safe and b) drinkable.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 1, 2007)

Before I drink from any cold, tasty, free-flowing stream, I remind myself that there are fish screwing in there and I go buy bottled water.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 1, 2007)

haha, i didn't say i was drinking it! and thanks for comments.


----------



## ram018 (Jul 2, 2007)

i like these because the soldiers look so content in them. But at the same time the situation seems kind of sad. I think it's because they are in black and white maybe.


----------

